# Ariens RM830E electrical problem???



## dwc46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have an Ariens RM830E with electical problems. I inherited this unit and had it running. However, it died on me and I now do not have any spark from plug. I do not think it is a magneto problem. I have bypassed both neutral and seat safety switches, but still no spark at plug? Any help would be appreciated. The battery is dead, I had to jump start it. I ran it several different times trying to figure out a problem with mower blade not engaging.
After figuring out the blade problem, I mowed part of my lawn and decided to go in. when I turned the throttle down to idle, it died. Now no spark. I have tried to locate the kill wire, but am having a difficult time (ie. no schematic).


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Disconnect the kill switch lead from the mower to the engine, this will isolate the engine from the mower and if you still have no spark, then the problem lies in the ignition system of the engine.


----------

